# Puppy Pads at TJ Maxx and Marshalls



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've ordered wee wee pads from Mednet for quite some time. Usually costs about $39 for 200 23x24" pads. I just got this e-mail from them today. Wondering what it will cost in these two discount stores:

We have some exciting news! Mednet Puppy Pads are now available at most TJ Maxx and Marshalls stores nationwide! You can find them in the home section with other pet products at a great price! Just another way for you to get pads when you need them, without waiting for delivery! Get them while supplies last!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sue, I did see these at Marshall's and really didn't know anything about them so I didn't buy them. I once tried Arm & Hammer pads from Target and they were really bad. I usually buy a brand called OUT (I think that's the name) at Walmart 50 pads about $12 - $13. 200 pads for $39 is cheap.

Thanks for that info, now go to Marshall or TJ Maxx for them. :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Walgreen's now makes their own brand-"Petshoppe" training pads. They're quilted and 9.99 for 50. I use 200 per month, and they work pretty well for us.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Sue, 39.00 for 200 is good. I will look at our TJMaxx store for them.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

That is a good price however the 25 I would have to spend togethe to a tjmaxx would not be good lol but I do need to look into the online ordering


----------



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

maybe off topic - have you thought about getting a UGODOG?? I recently purchased one and am in love with it! It definitley will save you $$ in the long run as well. Instead of using pee pads, you can line it with newspaper


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm at tjmaxx. 
100=25.00
50=13.00
30=8.00
Both brands same $ 
Behold brand and mednet 
Lots others. All same price per count.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I've ordered wee wee pads from Mednet for quite some time. Usually costs about $39 for 200 23x24" pads. I just got this e-mail from them today. Wondering what it will cost in these two discount stores:
> 
> We have some exciting news! Mednet Puppy Pads are now available at most TJ Maxx and Marshalls stores nationwide! You can find them in the home section with other pet products at a great price! Just another way for you to get pads when you need them, without waiting for delivery! Get them while supplies last!




Sue,
where do you oder your pads from? they are a better deal. I posted prices at TJM. 100 = 25.00


----------

